# Adding Sony A7 need guidance as I go



## myvinyl333 (Jul 3, 2014)

I am going to get a Sony A7 as my primary camera due to a disability that has stopped me from working or shooting. I had to retire and will have reading time (LOL) as well as time to learn the Sony A7. My thought was to make it a prime lens rig as I know little as to e mount lenses, how do I begin to get a few lenses? Adapters for Nikon seem to defeat the purpose of having a lighter rig.


----------



## gsgary (Jul 4, 2014)

At the moment there are only 4 that are dedicated the 55mmF1.8 is a killer lens, i don't have any of them i use the lenses that i use on my Leica's, Voigtlander 28F2 Ultron, 40F1.4 Nokton 50F1.5 asph Nokton and use the Voigtlander close focus adapter that reducer minimum focus by more than 1/2,  More Full-Frame E-Mount Lenses to Come in 2014, Including Zeiss Manual Primes - The Phoblographer

50F1.5 Nokton






aperture wide open F1.5 and close focus wide open 





40F1.4





and a crop





28mmF2





Leica R lens, 70-210F4 vario R hand held at 1/20 @ 210mm ISO 16,000


----------

